# 4 Y/O male, Craigslist, Port Huron, MIcigan



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a 4 year old male German Shepherd (NOT FIXED)in need of a good home he is about 80 pounds and thinks he is a lape dog we just changed his food to (RETRIEVER HI PROTEIN)so he will gain more waight,he is very very loving and loves walks,kids,other dogs not sure about cats he DONT like car rides.If he sounds like your tipe of dog let me know ASAP thanks for looking [email protected] i would like him to stay in port huron so my kids can see him some time thanks small re homing fee


http://porthuron.craigslist.org/pet/863170896.html


LISTED ON CRAIGSLIST IN THE PORT HURON, MICHIGAN AREA


----------

